# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Blaasspoeling-ervaringen gevraagd

## loriki

Hallo,

Ik zal mij even voorstellen, ben jolanda, 30 jaar oud en vandaag lid geworden. Ik ben vorig jaar maart 2007 gestopt met de pil, niet om kinderen te krijgen maar vanwege de erge hoofdpijn die ik telkens had bij mijn menstruatie. 

Eerst redelijk regelmatig ongesteld de eerste paar maanden, hoofdpijn stukken minder, toen bleef menstruatie ineens 2 maanden weg, toen weer 1 keer normaal en vervolgens weer 2,5 maand weg, en werd toen ongesteld op 6 dec. 07. Maar heel weinig bloed toen, ik dacht dat ik leeg zou lopen na 2,5 maand. 

Ruim een week daarna begon het te branden in mijn vagina en kreeg steeds meer pijn. Dacht dat het een vaginale schimmelinfectie was, dit heb ik wel vaker gehad, alle symptonen leken erop alleen had ik geen witte brokjes.
Ik vaginale tabletten genomen 3 dagen, hielp niet, oraal tablet tegen schimmel gekregen hielp niet. Toen toch maar naar huisarts, zalf gekregen, met speculum gekeken vagina was rood en geiiriteerd, kijken deed erg pijn, zalf hielp ook niet. Zwangerschapstest gedaan, niet zwanger.

Doorgestuurd naar gynacoloog en urine getest, bloed geprikt en 3 proefjes genomen, 1 uit urinebuis en 2 uit vagina, week wachten op uitslag. Ondertussen werd de pijn erger, nu ook in onderbuik links en rechts en vooral na het plassen nam de pijn toe, tijdens plassen geen pijn.
Ze hadden niks gevonden, geen onstekingen in mijn bloed te zien, geen blaasonsteking, geen afwijkingen in vagina, maar ik stikte van de pijn en werd opgenomen in het ziekenhuis op verdenking van blindedarmonsteking. Ik kon bijna niet lopen van de pijn in mijn onderbuik. 

Vaginale echo gehad, buikecho en buikfoto, 7 buizen bloed afgenomen, weer urine, zwangerschapstest weer, niet zwanger,inwendig onderzoek met vingers, drukken, geen blindedarmontsteking, geen koorts, bloeddruk goed.
1 nacht in ziekenhuis gebleven, volgende dag weer naar huis gestuurd met de mededeling we weten het niet en kreeg diclofenac mee en moest 4 dagen later terugkomen bij gynacoloog. 

Ging ietsje beter, kon weer aardig lopen maar nog veel pijn. Ondertussen bruine afscheiding 1 dag, en dan 2 dagen niet, weer een beetje, ook verteld,Gyn wist niet wat hij ermee aan moest, ben op wachtlijst gezet voor kijkoperatie. Voelde me niet prettig bij die man hij gaf verder helemaal geen suggesties wat er dan aan de hand kan zijn, ik vertelde hem een verhaal van mijn moeder vroeger dat zij pillen gekregen had om haar menstruatie op te wekken, ik was inmmers nog steeds niet ongesteld geworden. O dan doen we dat wel zei hij, ik kreeg orgametril mee 7 stuks 1 per dag. (wie is hier nou de dokter dacht ik) Na die 7 pillen wordt je ongesteld zei hij, en dan moet je op de laaste dag van je menstruatie terugkomen dan maken we nog een keer een echo.

Vorige week dus 3x per dag diclofenac en 1x per dag orgametril genomen en paracetamol. Aan de diaree geraakt heel erg, snachts niet meer slapen van de pijn en angst, vorige week donderdag opleving, voelde me wat beter maar de dag erna beroerd veel pijn branden ontzettend in vagina en onderbuik veel pijn, terug naar huisarts gegaan, doorverwezen naar 1e hulp ander ziekenhuis, huisarts was toch weer bang voor blindedarm omdat de pijn inneens weer erger was geworden. Hele toestand, weer onderzoeken, bloed/urine e.d Geen blindedarm nu uitgesloten, kweekje genomen. Veel witte vloed zagen ze, misschien toch schimmel?zeiden ze. 

Andere vaginale tabletten gekregen, vorige week vrijdag18 januari,canestan, 3x genomen, gaat nu iets beter maar allemaal prut van die tabletten nu al 3 dagen.Gestopt sinds vrijdag 18 jan met diclofenac want het was mogelijk dat daar de diaree van kwam. Oxazepam sinds vrijdag genomen 1xper dag voor slapen gaan, elke nacht duurt het uren voordat ik in slaap val en kom elke dag na 10 uur mijn bed pas uit/wakker.

Huisarts wilde me toch zien afgelopen maandag, heeft nog een uitstrijkje genomen, deed veel pijn, ik wilde nog een kuur canestan doen maar ik begon al ongesteld te worden zei hij dus moet menstruatie afwachten. Nu derde dag sinds stop orgamentril maar menstruatie komt nog niet door. Beetje oranjeachtig bloed heel klein beetje.

Ondertussen maak ik me zo zorgem vandaag weer de hele tijd dat brandende tintelende gevoel van onderen en pijn in mijn onderbuik, slik paracetamol en aleve tegen menstruatiepijn. Het vreemde is dat als ik aandrang voel tot poepen, de pijn minder wordt en nadat ik gepoept of gepast heb wordt het erger. Hoop dat iemand dit herkent en mij wil helpen, ik ben radeloos en wanhopig, zit al 3 weken thuis en wil zo graag weer aan het werk.

Alvast dank voor het lezen,
vriendelijke groeten,
jolanda

----------


## Felice

Hallo Loriki,

Ik heb net je verhaal gelezen en wil je laten weten dat ik erg met je meeleef. Ik voel je wanhoop en pijn en ellendig voelen!
Je bent radeloos, omdat je het zelf maar ook de artsen niet weten wat je hebt! Dat is ook om gek van te worden. Hoop dat het je minstens wat lucht geeft om het hier gedeeld te hebben en hoop dat je reacties krijgt van meelezers waar je iets mee kunt!
Blijf alert en assertief, geef niet op voordat je weet wat je hebt en hopelijk kunnen ze je helpen!
Sterk~te hoor, en laat je het weten als het beter met je gaat?

----------


## loriki

Hoi Felice,

Erg bedankt voor je medeleven, het heeft idd wel gelucht om het hier kwijt te kunnen, nu maar hopen dat ik nog meer reacties krijg van mensen die hier misschien raad mee weten e.d, ik zal het zeker laten weten als het beter gaat, ben zojuist ongesteld geworden, veel pijn kijken hoe dit weer uitpakt,
groetjes
jolanda

----------


## Felice

Wel fijn dat je menstruatie is gekomen! Ik hoop dat het gauw opgelost wordt! Sterkte hoor! Felice

----------


## loriki

Hoi felice,

Zou het je nog laten weten als het beter ging, heb inmiddels een kijkoperatie gehad en ook niks gevonden, veel pijn van gehad, urine op kweek eindelijk en 2 bacterien gevonden in mijn blaas, stik van de pijn, krijg antibiotica nu een week maar het gaat maar niet over, moet volgende weekt erug komen bij de uroloog, wordt gek van die pijn, nu ook bij het plassen pijn en erna,vraag me af of bacterien zo'n pijn kunnen veroorzaken, al die tijd hebben ze niks kunnen vinden dus denk dat het hardnekkig is geworden. Verder geen reacties gehad hier op forum,jammer valt tegen. Jij bedankt voor het medeleven!

----------


## Agnes574

Sorry Loriki dat er verder nog niemand gereageerd heeft op je post,
maar ik weet ook eerlijk niet wat er op te zeggen:ik herken hier niets in: ik vind het alleen heel erg voor je en leef met je mee!
En ik denk dat er velen zijn hier op de site die ook met je meeleven,maar blijkbaar herkent niemand die de laatste 3wkn aanwezig is geweest je klachten...vaak krijg je meteen een reactie hier,maar soms ook pas na maanden of zelfs jaren een nuttige reactie! 
Aan onzinnige reacties heb je ook niet veel hé?!
Ik wens je énorm veel sterkte en beterschap en ik hoop dat de oorzaak snel gevonden wordt zodat je van je pijnlijke problemen verlost geraakt!!
Als je te weten komt wat nu de oorzaak is,wil je het dan aub met ons delen??

Sterkte!!
Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Felice

Hoi Loriki,

Ik vind het heel jammer dat je verder geen reacties hebt gekregen! Ik weet hoe je daar naar uit kunt kijken!
En ik hoop echt dat je gauw van je pijn verlost wordt, dat ze ontdekken wat het is, waar het vandaan komt en dat ze er iets tegen kunnen doen!!!

Laat je het nog horen ??
Sterkte hoor!
Felice

----------


## loriki

Hallo allemaal,Dank voor het medeleven!,

De oorzaak is nu hopelijk toch boven water! :Smile: 
De uroloog heeft in mijn blaas gekeken en zag een onsteking.
Ik was echt blij dat hij wat zag!
Hij zei alleen met antibiotica krijgen we dat niet weg, we gaan spoelen.
Ben nu gestopt met antibiotica en voel me stukken beter.
Gisteren mijn eerste blaasspoeling gehad, 6 weken lang krijg ik elke week een spoeling. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Hoop dat het helpt,

groetjes
jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Oh meissie,je weet niet hoe blij ik ben dit te lezen!!
Niet dat er je iets scheelt natuurlijk,maar dat je je langzaam aan beter voelt en dat de oorzaak is gevonden!!!
Ik ga de naam van het onderwerp aanpassen; blaasspoeling-ervaringen gevraagd...zo zullen 'lotgenoten' dit sneller kunnen vinden en hopelijk antwoorden!

Sterkte en beterschap!!!! XXX

----------


## loriki

Agnes erg bedankt voor je leuke reactie! Geeft me een warm en goed gevoel!
Goed om de naam te veranderen, hoop dat mensen reageren met ervaringen hiermee, heb nu 1 spoeling gehad, volgende week de tweede :Smile: 

groetjes xxx
jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en beterschap meissie...
Daar zijn we hiervoor hé...om te helpen...en dat doen we met veel plezier en medeleven!!
Hopelijk komen er reacties...ik duim voor je hoor!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## loriki

Bedankt!
Ik merk nog weinig van die eerste spoeling maar dat zal wel de tijd nodig hebben, hoop nog dat er mensen zijn die er over mee kunnen praten,voel me de laatste dagen weer minder, meer pijn en misselijk, ik heb cranberrytabletten gehaald en bij de drogist zeiden de dat ik er gerust 6 per dag kan nemen terwijl op het potje staat max 3 per dag, ik doe er nu maar 3 ipv 6, kan je misselijk zijn van cranberrytabletten?
groetjes
jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Het lijkt mij dat de naam 'cranberrytabletten' zegt dat ze volledig natuurlijk zijn...ik heb zelf al eens zulk soort natuurlijke pillen gehad(maar ik weet natuurlijk niet of dat hetzelfde was!) ivm plasproblemen en ik heb daar geen last van gehad.
Kunje anders eens neerzetten hier wat de ingredienten zijn van dat produkt?
Dan kan ik daarop verder zoeken voor je!!

Beterschap!!
Ag Xx

----------


## loriki

hoi agnes,sorry voor late reactie,
ik heb inmiddels 3 blaasspoelingen gehad en merk nu verbetering, minder pijn en branden de ene dag meer als de andere dag,sommige delen vd dag is het minder en sommige delen weer heftiger,bijna geen pijn meer bij het plassen.
Ik plas normaal op een dag, niet heel veel.De kweek was schoon,geen bacterien meer, assistente zei dat 1 cranberry dan goed was elke ochtend als onderhoud. Ik hoop maar dat het elke week beter zal blijven gaan,begrijp nog steeds niet dat die bacterien weg zijn en ik nog pijn heb,en dat dat los van elkaar staat zoals ik eerder had beschreven door de uroloog. Slik nu geen pijnstillers meer, maar ben nog steeds misselijk zo nu en dan en moet steeds boeren, net alsof er iets klem zit in mijn keel en slokdarm en als ik boer lucht dat op,ga maar weer even langs de huisarts, zo vecht ik maar door.
In de cranberrytabletten die ik heb zit cranbery extract 20:1, 750 mg (vaccinium macrocarp on extract 20:1) =bestanddelen per dagelijkse dosering =3capsules.
tekst van potje:cranberry forte produkt van drogisterij de la rie, bevat bioflavonoiden,organische zuren en glycoproteinen, geen suiker gist lactose gluten kunstmatige kleur en smaak stoffen of conserveringsmiddelen.

groetjes,
Joo xxxx

----------


## ria1946

> Hallo allemaal,Dank voor het medeleven!,
> 
> De oorzaak is nu hopelijk toch boven water!
> De uroloog heeft in mijn blaas gekeken en zag een onsteking.
> Ik was echt blij dat hij wat zag!
> Hij zei alleen met antibiotica krijgen we dat niet weg, we gaan spoelen.
> Ben nu gestopt met antibiotica en voel me stukken beter.
> Gisteren mijn eerste blaasspoeling gehad, 6 weken lang krijg ik elke week een spoeling. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Hoop dat het helpt,
> 
> ...


Hallo Loriki
Heb me speciaal voor jou aangemeld bij medicity, kwam per ongeluk jouw vraag tegen toen ik zat te googelen naar blaasspoelingen.Ik heb ook m'n derde spoeling achter de rug, ook een onsteking die niet te behandelen is met anti biotica.Nadat er zes biopten uit m'n blaas zijn onderzocht werd me verteld dat het interstitiele systitis is , de GAG laag (beschermlaag) van m'n blaas is beschadigd en dat schijnt niet meer over te gaan.Voorlopig zes weken elke week een spoeling, dan kijken of het aanslaat zoja dan gaan we afbouwen naar om de week tot om de vier weken.Google even op interstitiele systitis, misschien vind je daar wel veel antwoorden op je vragen verder kun je mij ook alles vragen hoor .Sterkte meis en tot mails ,Ria

----------


## loriki

Hallo Ria,

Dank voor je reactie, ik heb in totaal 15 spoelingen gehad vorig jaar, ik heb ook gegoogeld op IC,kreeg ook te horen dat het dat kon zijn, maar ze twijfelden bij mij. Na die 15 spoelingen moest ik stoppen. Ik ben toen op vakantie gegaan en de warmte heeft mij veel goed gedaan, het werd geleidelijk aan steeds minder en ik hoefde niet meer terug te komen bij de uroloog, tenzij het weer zou verergeren, hij zij dat het aangeslagen was en een goed teken, dat ik maar af moest wachten of het vanzelf weg zou gaan. Ik ben toen weer begonnen met halve dagen werken en langzaam werd het steeds minder en het is helemaal over gegaan!! 8 Maanden nergens last meer van gehad tot afgelopen maand, toen voelde ik het ineens weer een beetje, maar ik heb examens gehad en veel stress dus dat kan daar mee te maken hebben. Nu gaat het weer beter en voel ik me weer goed, soms voel ik nog wat getintel,ik moet er toch denk de rest van mijn leven rekening mee houden, ik drink niet teveel alcohol en bijna geen koffie, geen rode wijn, geen scherp gekruid eten, bijna geen verse sinaasappelsap en drink 1 liter water per dag naast andere dranken en slik elke morgen 1 vitamine C 1000mg, 1 multivitamine (hoge dosering goed merk) en twee blasecare tabletten. Blasecare is net nieuw op de markt, er zit een hoge dosering cranberry in, d-mannose en vitamine C. Ik hoop dat het nu ook wegblijft bij mij en ik hoop echt van harte voor jou dat het ook aanslaat! Ik wens je ontzettend veel sterkte, ik weet als geen ander hoe erg dit is, bij mij zeiden ze ook dat het misschien nooit meer over zou gaan...Geef niet op!
groetjes,
jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Jolanda en Ria,

Kan één van jullie eens in het kort beschrijven wat een blaasspoeling is en hoe dat in zijn werk gaat van A tot Z ? 
Heeft 'blaasspoeling' ook nog een 'medische naam'? zo ja,kan ik daar eens op gaan zoeken om er eventueel een artikel over te plaatsen hier op het forum.
Deze vraag stel ik namens een lid van MediCity die dit graag wil weten.
Alvast héél erg bedankt!

Xx Ag

----------


## ria1946

Hallo Agnes
Op de vraag of er een andere naam is voor blaasspoeling moet ik het antwoord helaas schuldig blijven , ik wil het volgende week wel navragen in het ziekenhuis als je dat graag wil.Maar nu de uitleg , als voorbereiding wordt je gevraagd tot 4 uur voor de spoeling zo min mogelijk te drinken.In de behandelkamer moet je eerst zo volledig mogelijk uitplassen dan wordt er een dunne catheter ingebracht en laten ze de achtergebleven urine weglopen, aan het eind van de catheter zit schroefdraad daar wordt dat een injectiespuit opgezet met 50 cc medicijn dat vervolgens wordt ingespoten.Bij mij blijft er altijd urine achter want ik krijg m'n blaas niet leeggeplast.Na het onderzoek moet je de vloeistof zo lang mogelijk (minimaal anderhalf uur)in je blaas houden.Er zijn drie verschillende middelen die ze voor de spoelingen kunnen gebruiken een daarvan is Heparine, er wordt minimaal 6 keer gespoeld voor er geevalueerd wordt.Pas dan kunnen ze zeggen of het iets doet, bij mij doet de Heparine wel wat en dat is al snel ,maar te kort. We spoelen s'maandags en van vrijdag op zaterdag begint de narigheid weer.Als bijkomstig probleem heb ik nu dat zodra de Heparine uitgewerkt is m'n linkernier zeer gaat doen wat een dag na de volgende spoeling weer over is.Mij werd verteld dat het iets is wat niet over gaat (de GAG laag) beschermlaag van m'n blaas is beschadigd door een niet bacteriele ontsteking. Interstitiele cystitis dus kortweg IC.Ik heb nu 4 spoelingen gehad en na de negende gaan we met de specialist evalueren hoe verder. Omdat het wel enig effect heeft kijken we even of er misschien nog verbetering optreed.Als alles goed gaat en het medicijn aanslaat wordt er langzaam afgebouwd van een maal per week naar een maal per maand.Mij werd verteld dat ik hier voor de rest van m'n leven aan vast zit , eventueel kan ik op den duur leren het zelf te doen zodat je wat meer bewegingsvrijheid krijgt en als de pijn wat eerder de kop opsteekt je de volgende spoeling wat eerder kan nemen.Heeft iemand verder nog vragen , stel ze gerust ik antwoord altijd en kom dagelijks wel even op de pc, al is het maar om de post na te kijken en te beantwoorden.
Groeten en tot horens Ria

----------


## mOppie59

> Hallo Loriki
> Heb me speciaal voor jou aangemeld bij medicity, kwam per ongeluk jouw vraag tegen toen ik zat te googelen naar blaasspoelingen.Ik heb ook m'n derde spoeling achter de rug, ook een onsteking die niet te behandelen is met anti biotica.Nadat er zes biopten uit m'n blaas zijn onderzocht werd me verteld dat het interstitiele systitis is , de GAG laag (beschermlaag) van m'n blaas is beschadigd en dat schijnt niet meer over te gaan.Voorlopig zes weken elke week een spoeling, dan kijken of het aanslaat zoja dan gaan we afbouwen naar om de week tot om de vier weken.Google even op interstitiele systitis, misschien vind je daar wel veel antwoorden op je vragen verder kun je mij ook alles vragen hoor .Sterkte meis en tot mails ,Ria


Hallo Ria, 

Mijn naam is Màrie, 50 jaar en sinds 30-01-2010 lid geworden.

Ik ben op deze site beland, naar wanhopig zoeken waar mijn pijnklachten vandaan komen.
pijn in bekken, nu al 1 1/2 jaar 
Na het verwijderen van een Mirenaspiraaltje in okt 2008 kreeg ik hele erge pijnklachten onder in mijn buik.
(Deze heeft vastgegroeid gezeten ,kwam ik pas na een jaar achter, Gynaecoloog zweeg hierover, ze vond alleen dat ik wel heel heftig reageerde, maar iedereen was wel een keer gevoeliger als de andere keer)
Ondanks te pijn had ik toch een nieuwe laten plaatsen, omdat ik voorheen nooit geen pijn klachten had bij het verwijderen ervan.

Alleen dit laatse spiraaltje begon pijn te doen
Gynaecoloog gebeld, kreeg haar niet te spreken, moest maar een verwijsbriefje aan de huisarts vragen??
Pijn werd steeds erger, gevoel van een zware blaasontsteking, pijn in mijn zij en rug, steeds bij zo'n aanval belande ik in de ziektewet. 
Bij de huisarts vroeg ik om een verwijsbrieg gynaecoloog, vond hij niet nodig hij kon het spiraaltje zelf verwijderen.
Verder geen onderzoek, geen uitstrijkje
Volgens de huisarts is het een buikgriep, daarna blaasontsteking, maar pillen hielpen niet.
Diverse keren mijn urine laten nakijken, aanvallen van blaasontsteking en pijn in buik 
volgde steeds korter achter elkaar op, maar mijn urine bevat geen bacterie.
Na een half jaar steeds weer terug naar de huisarts kreeg ik te horen je loopt tegen een burn out aan, je heb last van je darmen?
Ik moest veel gaan sporten (sporte al 3 x per week??)
Ik had echt niet het gevoel dat ik een burn out had, alleen heel veel pijn.
bij elkaar 6 weken ziekte wet
De huisartsen, 1eGynaecoloog, vond dat er niks aan de hand was, ondanks de pijn), dus mankeer ik ook niks.
Pijn is nu 24 uur per dag, wordt er helemaal gek, wanhopig en gefrustreed van
Ik sta er mee op en ga er mee naar bed.
Slik dagelijks pijnstillers om mijn dag en nacht door te komen
Had net 2 maanden een nieuwe vriend, hadden een goeie klik tot we intiem werden.
wat een pijn, was een hel.
Vriend kwijt, hij had geen zin in een frigide vrouw, 
Met deze uitspraak ben ik zon man liever kwijt dan rijk, toch?
Weer naar de huisarts, gevraagd om verwijsbrief MDL arts, na diverse onderzoeken, scans, echo's bloed, urine konden ook niets vinden.Alles zag er goed uit.
Advies MDL arts voor seccond opinium naar gynaecoloog er is wel degelijk wat aan de hand.

Na een seccond opinium aan te vragen bij de gynecoloog ben ik al iets verder.
Onderzoek was verschrikkelijk pijnlijk, viel bijna flauw
heb 2 dagen lopen spugen van de pijn 
1e diagnose was verkramping van baar.moeder, kreeg bekkenbodum therapie.
Was geen succes, enorm pijn tijdens en na de therapie.
Sinds afgelopen donderdag gestopt i.o.l met terapeut, en afspraak gynaecoloog naar voren laten zetten.
Aan de huisarts sterkere pijnstillers gevraagd. 
Kreeg Diclofenacnatrium/misoprostol 50/300 mg.
Moest er al snel mee stoppen door pijn in mijn maag, het eten viel als een baksteen op mijn maag.
Ik geen andere pijnstillers of maagzuurremmers, omdat zij anders niet konden zien of de terapie aanslaat, shit
Doordat ik nog steeds niet wist waar mijn pijnklachten vandaan kwamen ben ik maar op internet aan het zoeken gegaan.
Hierbij kwam ik op site www.icpatienten.nl 
eindelijk gevonden wat ik mankeer. 
IC- Interstitiele Cystitis, dit is de complete beschrijving waar ik al 1 1/2 jaar mee loop.
Uitdraai laat ik aan gynaecoloog lezen, hij had ook al een vermoeden van, dat het aan mijn blaas kon liggen .
Hij verwijst mij door naar de Uroloog

Ik ben benieuwd of het inderdaad IC is, en dat er dan eindelijk wat aan de pijn wordt gedaan, want dit is geen leven.
Ik ben blij dat er ook gelijke soort verhalen terug te vinden zijn op deze site, dan weet ik zo'n beetje wat me nog allemaal te wachten staan voor onderzoeken 

sorry dat het zo'n lang verhaal is geworden, maar moest het even kwijt.
famillie, kennisen en collega's hebben geen idee wat dit met je leven doet

Ik laat nog weten wat de uitslag is

groetjes
Marie

----------


## loriki

Hallo allemaal, ik kreeg een bericht in mijn mailbox dat er weer een reatie geplaatst was bij mijn topic, wat een ellende allemaal, IC is niet niks, ze dachten toen dat ik dat ook had maar dat bleek gelukkig niet zo te zijn, ik wens jullie allemaal heel veel sterkte toe en hoop dat het gauw beter gaat, ik hoorde dat ze tegewoordig ook botox gebruiken dat schijnt te helpen. ik heb er gelukkig geen last meer van gehad maar blijf op mijn hoede, er blijft altijd de angst dat het terug komt een ding weet ik zeker de blaasspoelingen hebben mij weer beter gemaakt!
Groetjes,
jolanda

----------


## ria1946

Hallo Marie
Kreeg nu pas een bericht in m'n mailbox van jouw brief sorry dus dat ik nu pas antwoord.
Hoop dat er snel duidelijk wordt of het IC is dan kunnen ze gaan spoelen en dan valt er eindelijk mee te leven.Ik heb zelf ook nogal een poos rondgetobt voor de diagnose eindelijk gesteld was, ben in die periode 20 kilo afgevallen omdat ik erg veel pijn had.Kon het wel kwijt hoor dus het is en was geen ramp maar toch.Zijn er nog vragen dan hoor ik het wel van je , sterkte en groeten Ria

----------


## mOppie59

:Mad: 


> Hallo Marie
> Kreeg nu pas een bericht in m'n mailbox van jouw brief sorry dus dat ik nu pas antwoord.
> Hoop dat er snel duidelijk wordt of het IC is dan kunnen ze gaan spoelen en dan valt er eindelijk mee te leven.Ik heb zelf ook nogal een poos rondgetobt voor de diagnose eindelijk gesteld was, ben in die periode 20 kilo afgevallen omdat ik erg veel pijn had.Kon het wel kwijt hoor dus het is en was geen ramp maar toch.Zijn er nog vragen dan hoor ik het wel van je , sterkte en groeten Ria


 :Mad:  Hallo Ria,

Sorry voor de laat reactie van mij uit.

Uit de biopsie op 29-03-2010 is inderdaad gebleken dat ik I.C. heb.
Biopsie was trouwens een nachtmerrie.
Werd met veel pijn wakker uit de narcose, geen pijnstilling gehad na de biopsie. er was ook geen katheter geplaats. (foutje uroloog, verpleegsters in paniek)
Ik moest heel erg plassen, maar dit lukte niet, viel bijna flauw van de pijn.
Moest toch doorzetten van de verpleegsters, dit was een nachtmerrie
na 3 pogingen lukte het uiteindelijk wel, veel bloed en troep uitgeplast.
Viel weer bijna flauw van de pijn.
Toch nog pijnstillers gehad
a.s do. 22-04-2010 krijg ik mijn 1e blaasspoeling, de volgende moet ik thuis zelf doen.
Hoe of wat verder hoor ik do..
Ik ben wel blij dat ik nu eindelijk een diagnose heb gehad na anderhalfjaar.

groetjes van Marie

----------


## ria1946

Hallo Marie
Als het goed is heb je vandaag een spoeling gehad, weet je waarmee ze spoelen???ik hoop dat het bij jou net als bij mij helpt.Bij mij spoelen ze met heparine, ik heb gehoord dat er nog twee andere mogelijkheden zijn, maar omdat de heparine bij mij aanslaat kunnen we het hier voorlopig bij laten.Vreemd dat je de volgende spoeling al zelf thuis moet doen.Bij mij was er een keus wilde ik het zelf proberen kon ik op cursus in het ziekenhuis (wat geen succes was) nu spoel ik een maal per vier weken in het ziekenhuis, zo gebeurd en geen narigheid verder.Omdat er te veel urine in m'n blaas achterblijft (een soort van stilstaand slootje)ben ik super gevoelig voor blaasontstekingen .Nu kan ik een soort matje laten plaatsen zodat m'n blaas weer op de goede plek blijft zitten en ik hem wel leeg kan plassen, e.e.a. is heel goed onderzocht en moet verder geen problemen geven.Volgende week heb ik een afspraak met de gyneacoloog om haar te vertellen of ik wel of niet aan de blaasverzakking geholpen wil worden.De IC gaat er niet van over hoor dus het spoelen blijft gewoon doorgaan.Laat nog even horen hoe het afgelopen is, heel veel sterkte .Ria

----------


## mOppie59

> Hallo Marie
> Als het goed is heb je vandaag een spoeling gehad, weet je waarmee ze spoelen???ik hoop dat het bij jou net als bij mij helpt.Bij mij spoelen ze met heparine, ik heb gehoord dat er nog twee andere mogelijkheden zijn, maar omdat de heparine bij mij aanslaat kunnen we het hier voorlopig bij laten.Vreemd dat je de volgende spoeling al zelf thuis moet doen.Bij mij was er een keus wilde ik het zelf proberen kon ik op cursus in het ziekenhuis (wat geen succes was) nu spoel ik een maal per vier weken in het ziekenhuis, zo gebeurd en geen narigheid verder.Omdat er te veel urine in m'n blaas achterblijft (een soort van stilstaand slootje)ben ik super gevoelig voor blaasontstekingen .Nu kan ik een soort matje laten plaatsen zodat m'n blaas weer op de goede plek blijft zitten en ik hem wel leeg kan plassen, e.e.a. is heel goed onderzocht en moet verder geen problemen geven.Volgende week heb ik een afspraak met de gyneacoloog om haar te vertellen of ik wel of niet aan de blaasverzakking geholpen wil worden.De IC gaat er niet van over hoor dus het spoelen blijft gewoon doorgaan.Laat nog even horen hoe het afgelopen is, heel veel sterkte .Ria


hallo Ria,:

Veel succes bij de Gynaecoloog en in de toekomst.

De blaasspoeling viel heel erg tegen ( GEPAN instill) :EEK!: 
Niet de spoeling zelf, maar de katheter in mijn blaas veroorzaakte flinke pijnscheuten.
Vooral toen de verpleegsterde de kathetersteeds bewoog.
Achteraf heb ik ook zo'n verschrikkelijke blaasaanval gehad de ergste tot nu toe, was misselijk van de pijn.
De pijnstillers (Tramadol) hadden geen effect.
Ben nu Diclofenac 50 + maagbeschermers gaan slikken, helpt redelijk.
Ik zie wel tegen de volgende spoeling op.
Deze wordt trouwens nog wel in het ziekenhuis gedaan, maar moet het daarna dan toch verder thuis doen.
Ik hoop dat de pijn wel gaat afnemen, want dit is geen leven zo.
probeer nog wel positief te blijven, maar is wel moelijk op dit moment.

groetjes van Marie

----------


## ria1946

Heel veel sterkte meis, hoop dat het gaat aanslaan.
Groeten Ria

----------


## mOppie59

nog 1 vraagje over de blaasspoeling.
Hebben er nog meer mensen na de 1e spoeling zo'n verschrikkelijke pijn gehad?
Bij mij duurde dit 6 dagen, en was de ergste tot nu toe.
Heb letterlijk 4 dagen staan spugen van de pijn, en was ontzettend misselijk
heb nu Diclofenac 100 mg als zetpil gekregen voor de volgende spoeling as do.

groetjes
Marie

----------


## ria1946

Hallo allemaal
In april plaatste ik m'n laatste bericht waarin ik vertelde dat er een matje geplaatst zou worden, nou inderdaad op 7 juni is het matje geplaatst wat en ellende, want vanaf die operatie heb ik niet meer zelfstandig geplast.Er is intussen op 9 augustus een tweede operatie geweest om de twee bovenste pootjes van het matje door te snijden zodat m'n blaas weer iets zou zakken, ze dacht dat hij te strak omhoog zat.Maar het heeft helemaal niks geholpen ik plas dus nog steeds niet en ben tussen de zes en acht keer per etmaal met een catheter in de weer.A.s de maandag ga ik naar Alant vrouw in Bilthoven in de hoop dat ze daar een oplossing kunnen vinden ( heb zelf aangedrongen op doorverwijzing)Mijn leven staat dus sinds 7 juni totaal op z'n kop, uit huis gaan is bijna geen optie want soms loopt m'n blaas al in een uur vol en buiten de deur catheteriseren is een ramp.Heb het een keer noodgedwongen moeten doen maar had te weinig licht en werd daar heel onzeker van.Omdat ik ook nog steeds IC heb ligt een blaasonsteking altijd op de loer.Heeft iemand van jullie wel eens van dit probleem gehoord???er is op internet niks over te vinden, alleen de vermelding dat het een heel enkele keer voorkomt dat de blaas niet op gang komt.Als iemand van jullie hier wel eens van gehoord heeft wil ik het graag horen, alvast bedankt, Ria

----------


## mOppie59

> Hallo allemaal
> In april plaatste ik m'n laatste bericht waarin ik vertelde dat er een matje geplaatst zou worden, nou inderdaad op 7 juni is het matje geplaatst wat en ellende, want vanaf die operatie heb ik niet meer zelfstandig geplast.Er is intussen op 9 augustus een tweede operatie geweest om de twee bovenste pootjes van het matje door te snijden zodat m'n blaas weer iets zou zakken, ze dacht dat hij te strak omhoog zat.Maar het heeft helemaal niks geholpen ik plas dus nog steeds niet en ben tussen de zes en acht keer per etmaal met een catheter in de weer.A.s de maandag ga ik naar Alant vrouw in Bilthoven in de hoop dat ze daar een oplossing kunnen vinden ( heb zelf aangedrongen op doorverwijzing)Mijn leven staat dus sinds 7 juni totaal op z'n kop, uit huis gaan is bijna geen optie want soms loopt m'n blaas al in een uur vol en buiten de deur catheteriseren is een ramp.Heb het een keer noodgedwongen moeten doen maar had te weinig licht en werd daar heel onzeker van.Omdat ik ook nog steeds IC heb ligt een blaasonsteking altijd op de loer.Heeft iemand van jullie wel eens van dit probleem gehoord???er is op internet niks over te vinden, alleen de vermelding dat het een heel enkele keer voorkomt dat de blaas niet op gang komt.Als iemand van jullie hier wel eens van gehoord heeft wil ik het graag horen, alvast bedankt, Ria


Hoi Ria
wat een elende allemaal, je bent van de regen in de drup beland.
Ik hoop dat ze je kunnen helpen in Bilthoven. Sterkte en succes

groetjes van Marie

ps. ben nu sinds 2 weken in behandeling in Leiden bij uroloog Aarendse
voorlopioge uitslag een ernstige crauqele in blaas.
a.s dinsdag hoor ik wat voor een behandeling ik ga krijgen, heb in elk geval nu morfine (20 mg) gekregen tegen de pijn.

----------


## Mont54

> Hallo Marie
> Als het goed is heb je vandaag een spoeling gehad, weet je waarmee ze spoelen???ik hoop dat het bij jou net als bij mij helpt.Bij mij spoelen ze met heparine, ik heb gehoord dat er nog twee andere mogelijkheden zijn, maar omdat de heparine bij mij aanslaat kunnen we het hier voorlopig bij laten.Vreemd dat je de volgende spoeling al zelf thuis moet doen.Bij mij was er een keus wilde ik het zelf proberen kon ik op cursus in het ziekenhuis (wat geen succes was) nu spoel ik een maal per vier weken in het ziekenhuis, zo gebeurd en geen narigheid verder.Omdat er te veel urine in m'n blaas achterblijft (een soort van stilstaand slootje)ben ik super gevoelig voor blaasontstekingen .Nu kan ik een soort matje laten plaatsen zodat m'n blaas weer op de goede plek blijft zitten en ik hem wel leeg kan plassen, e.e.a. is heel goed onderzocht en moet verder geen problemen geven.Volgende week heb ik een afspraak met de gyneacoloog om haar te vertellen of ik wel of niet aan de blaasverzakking geholpen wil worden.De IC gaat er niet van over hoor dus het spoelen blijft gewoon doorgaan.Laat nog even horen hoe het afgelopen is, heel veel sterkte .Ria


Verschillende middelen zijn Cystistat, Gepan en Uracyst. Uracyst kan volledig vergoed door de verzekering thuis toegediend worden door de "uracyst verpleegkundige". Geen training nodig in het ziekenhuis, gewoon thuis geholpen worden kan dus. Zoek eens in google naar uracyst home care.

----------

